# December 535/528 "West Coast Lease Special"



## cchrisv (Aug 14, 2012)

BTW the 24 month special gives you a low payment relative to what the payment would be under a normal 24 month lease. It does not mean that monthly will be lower than the 36/39 month options. Just FYI


----------



## akaMomo (Oct 3, 2003)

cchrisv said:


> BTW the 24 month special gives you a low payment relative to what the payment would be under a normal 24 month lease. It does not mean that monthly will be lower than the 36/39 month options. Just FYI


I haven't bothered to run numbers but this is very valid. In some pretty brief exchanges with my CA he said he'd do this deal x over invoice but 36/39 at x under. I'm not sure why I'd be steered that way but I'm thinking if I run numbers the 24 mos deal won't be an advantage.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Fq's last post basically breaks it down...


----------



## akaMomo (Oct 3, 2003)

It seems complicated just to lease a car. It shouldn't be top secret.

Between availability and program disclosure I'm kind of tired of it.


----------



## fq (Nov 9, 2003)

It was never this easy before the internet. The internet made it easy and ate into margins. Now the manufacturers want to make you work hard again for your deals. If you pay attention to Greg's post above, he is pretty much breaking his code of silence and telling you to come on down and the deal can be had. Two things before you go: do your homework and make sure you know your numbers and where you will walk away, and try to go to a dealer with high inventory.



akaMomo said:


> It seems complicated just to lease a car. It shouldn't be top secret.
> 
> Between availability and program disclosure I'm kind of tired of it.


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

akaMomo said:


> It seems complicated just to lease a car. It shouldn't be top secret.
> 
> Between availability and program disclosure I'm kind of tired of it.


heh heh, leasing is easy. Saving money is the hard part... You can always pay more and just walk in a dealership and make the best deal you can and be happy about it...I did that for a couple of cars (a Lexus SC 430 when it first come out and a CLK 55 convertible on the mid cycle upgrade year) and was happy for the lease. But most of the lease I shop until I drop..


----------



## enthusiastdre (Jul 16, 2008)

5335 said:


> Applies to 535i and 528i - not xDrive. 528i has slightly lower residual, I believe.


It does look like the 535 is the better deal with the $2000 HC. Can anyone confirm the 528's residual for this special? Is it indeed lower than the 535s?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

535 and 550 best deals in my opinion....I have ample supply if anyone is interested In a December month end..year end...hit the jackpot 5 series deal!


----------



## enthusiastdre (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] BMW said:


> 535 and 550 best deals in my opinion....I have ample supply if anyone is interested In a December month end..year end...hit the jackpot 5 series deal!


Greg, sent you a PM.


----------



## agentsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

The special residual is also available in Florida, but I think it's offered in limited numbers. One dealer told me that they are running out of vouchers (true or not). 

Anyway they are telling me that this is something for them to make money, and that it's impossible to go below invoice+$1000 and get this deal (you also need to pay the $689 dealer fee and an extra $200 for the acquisition markup here in South Florida).


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

I wish the deal was in the 550! 

Looks like I am locked in for the 73% residual on a 535 here in Miami...


----------



## agentsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

Travel4Surf said:


> I wish the deal was in the 550!
> 
> Looks like I am locked in for the 73% residual on a 535 here in Miami...


What kind of numbers are you getting for the 535? Anything near invoice?


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

*Picked up a 535 today from East Bay BMW in N. Cal*

I have an excellent experience picking up a Deep Sea Blue, Venetian Beige Leather, from East Bay BMW in N. Cal today with a 2 years 24Kmi lease

Premium, Tech, Cold Weather, Dynamic Handling, Rear view camera, park distance, Premium HiFi. MSRP: 65320 Invoice 60635 selling price at 60635, 7 MSDs

Drive off 4550 (MSDs) + 1290 (first month + registration + some misc mandatory fee)= 5840 (they allow max of $5000 charge on credit card).
Money factor: 0.00076 (after the MSD) ; Residual 73%
Monthly payment: 619.57 including 8.25% sales tax.

Jake Ekstrum, my CA (he is general sales manager), threw in a couple travel mugs and a set of all weather mats (The mugs and mats make my wife very happy.. The car make me very happy ). The whole buying experience was very smooth, locating the right car is the hardest part.

Hunting for the right 535 is pretty difficult in N. California now if one wants light color interior (Oyster, Cinnamon Brown, or Venetian Beige) with reasonably equipment. Most of the remaining stock unit has black interior. Some dealers are willing to do aggressive deal but have no 24 months special lease left. Other dealers who has those 24 months special lease available but not wiling to discount much. It took Jake a couple day (we start the process on the 27th) to locate the deep sea Blue 535 for us. Initially we found a car in Concord BMW that fit my need but we were on hold for a day because they had a deal pending on that car. This morning, it took Jake 2 hours to get agreement for the Deep sea Blue 535 from Weatherford BMW and a couple hours to do the physical swapping.

Given how late it is in the game (only 3 more days to go?). Looks like the best strategy is to find a dealer who still has those 24 months special lease available, negotiate the price (invoice + xx), And then try to locate the right car in other dealers inventory and do the swapping. Going from dealer to dealer to try to find the right car and the right deal is going to be very difficult.


----------



## JimmyX5 (Jun 5, 2005)

I picked up my BMW 535i under this same program last week.

Sticker Price was $65195.00
Invoice was $60445.00
Selling price was $59145.00

-$2000 Holiday Cash
-$750 Loyalty
-$500 BMW Test Drive App

All said and done, i did a 24 month lease at 10k miles, zero down, for $596 including CA Sales Tax. 

There weren't very many dealers left that had the 24 month lease vouchers, and those that did weren't eager to discount their cars much either.

I had a dealer quote me $2k below invoice on a 36/39 month, but said they wanted invoice to do the 24 month lease "special". In the end, i was happy with the deal I got from another dealer.


----------

